# Beckhoff-SPS über das Internet programmieren



## cas (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

kann man eine Beckhoff-SPS über das Internet Programmieren ?

Ich habe hier auf meinem PC das Programm, das jetzt in die Steuerung rein soll.

Leider sitzt die Steuerung 700 km weiter weg.

Die SPS liegt in einem Netztwerk und hat theoretisch Internet, wenn man die Gateway-Adresse angeben würde.

Krieg ich das irgendwie hin ?

MfG CAS


----------



## Ghosty (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

willst du nur das Programm ändern oder auch die Systemkonfiguration? Bei einer reinen Programmänderung mache ich immer ein offline Bootprojekt. Das schick ich dem Kunden, dann kann er das in die Steuerung kopieren und gut ist.
Vielleicht kannst dir diese Möglichkeit auch mal überlegen?

Gruß


----------



## uncle_tom (14 Juni 2011)

was heisst denn:



> Die SPS liegt in einem Netztwerk und hat theoretisch Internet, wenn man die Gateway-Adresse angeben würde


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Steuerung an einem Firmen-Netzwerk hängt, und dieses Firmennetzwerk wiederum eine Internetanbindung hat.

So ohne weiteres kommst du wohl nicht auf die Steuerung drauf, da diese ja nicht direkt am Internet hängt.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, im entfernten Firmennetzwerk im Gateway (Router, etc.) ein Port-Forwarding auf deine Steuerung einzurichten.

Die wohl bessere und auch sicherere Lösung wäre eine VPN-Verbindung von deinem Projektierungsrechner in das entfernte Firmennetzwerk - damit bekommt dein Rechner quasi eine IP-Adresse des Firmennetzwerks und somit Zugriff auf alle IP-Adressen von dort incl. der IP deiner Steuerung.
Dazu muss im entfernten Firmennetzwerk ein VPN-Server laufen, auf den du dann von deinem Rechner aus mittels VPN-Client zugreifen kannst.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_Network


----------



## gloeru (14 Juni 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um ein System mit mind. Win XP Emb. handelt.
Ich arbeite mit TeamViewer, läuft bis jetzt störungsfrei! Vorteil ist auch, dass du kein PC mit TwinCAT brauchst, es reicht irgend ein Gerät das TeamViever kompatibel ist. (z.B. iPad, Smasung Galaxy etc)

Aber immer alles schön mit der IT des Kunden absprechen!

P.S. Es gibt natürlich noch andere Programme als TeamViewer, aber dort brauchst du nur eine Lizenz für beliebige Anzahl von Anlagen


----------



## KGU (14 Juni 2011)

Neben den beiden von Uncle_Tom erwähnten Möglichkeiten gibt es noch eine Dritte:

So auf dem Gateway hinter welchem die Steuerung im Netz hängt der Router läuft kannst du auch von deinem Programmiersystem eine Route auf das Gateway einrichten, Dabei trägst du die IP-Adresse des Routers und die AmsNetId des Zielsystems (also der Steuerung nicht des Gateways!) ein. Vom Gateway aus eine weitere Route auf das Zielsystem (jetzt mit der richtigen IP der Steuerung und der AmsNetId der Steuerung). Dann kommst Du auch drauf.


----------



## cas (15 Juni 2011)

Aha...

ich hab dort eine CX1010 mit win CE zu stehen

Kann man dort nicht Twincat installieren und zusätzlich auch noch VNC oder sowas. Dann Könnte man die Änderung "Ferngesteuert machen".

Hmmmm.

MfG CAS


----------



## gloeru (15 Juni 2011)

Ich kenne mich mit CE zu wenig aus, aber du findest sicher Software für eine remoteverbindung zu einem CE System...

P.S: Das ist u.a. der Grund, warum ich die paar Franken differenz zu XP Emb. immer gerne bezahle...


----------



## KGU (15 Juni 2011)

cas schrieb:


> Aha...
> 
> ich hab dort eine CX1010 mit win CE zu stehen
> 
> ...


Du musst darauf gar nix zusätzlich installieren. Siehe beschrieben Lösungen weiter oben von Uncle_Tom und mir:
Entweder:
"Eine Möglichkeit wäre, im entfernten Firmennetzwerk im Gateway (Router,  etc.) ein Port-Forwarding auf deine Steuerung einzurichten."

Oder:
So auf deinem Gateway der TwinCAT Router installiert ist oder Du die Möglichkeit hast ihn zu installieren:
"...kannst du auch von deinem Programmiersystem eine Route auf das Gateway  einrichten, Dabei trägst du die IP-Adresse des Routers und die AmsNetId  des Zielsystems (also der Steuerung nicht des Gateways!) ein. Vom  Gateway aus eine weitere Route auf das Zielsystem (jetzt mit der  richtigen IP der Steuerung und der AmsNetId der Steuerung)."


----------



## cas (15 Juni 2011)

die Route auf dem Gateway zur Steuerung muß aber vor Ort gemacht werden, oder ?

MfG CAS


----------



## gloeru (15 Juni 2011)

Dies bedingt aber massive Eingriffe in der IT des Kunden, ob du darauf Zugriff kriegen wirst ist fragwürdig... 
Ich machte die Erfahrung, dass Firmen nie die Firewall für eine SPS "aufbohren"...

Alternativ zu einer Software-Lösung kannst du auch ein VPN-Gateway einbauen, welches von Innen eine geschützte Verbidung zu dir aufbaut, dann kann die IT dein Gerät in die DMZ platzieren und gut ist...


----------



## cas (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo nochmal.

Was brauche ich denn nun genau.
Ich will von meinen Arbeitsplatz eine CX1010 (CE drauf), die 500 km entfernt steht, Programmänderungen durchführen können.

Die CX hat ne feste IP. Vor Ort wird gerade eine Port-Weiterleitung auf die feste Adresse eingerichtet.

Und dann ???

Was stelle ich im Systemmanager ein oder sonswo, wo es notwendig ist ?


MfG CAS


----------



## Camu (27 Juni 2011)

Die Firma wo das Netzwerk ist muss dir eine Möglichkeit verschaffen das in dieses Netzwerk kommst. Am einfachsten wie hier schon gesagt per VPN, wurde das eingerichtet bekommst ein Profil und loggst dich über VPN ein. Dann brauchst nur noch über CMD auf das Beckhoff System zugreifen. Einstellen musst sonst nix weiter.


----------



## uncle_tom (27 Juni 2011)

Servus,

also kurz vorweg: Ohne gewisse "Grundlagen" in Sachen Beckhoff-Programmierung und Netzwerktechnik wird das vermutlich nichts.

Wissen die Jungs "vor Ort" überhaupt, was für einen Port sie weiterleiten müssen ?

Mit der Port-Weiterleitung hab ichs selber auch noch nicht ausprobiert, da das relativ unsicher ist. In einem ordentlichen Firmen-Netzwerk bekommt man eigentlich nicht so ohne weiteres einen Port von aussen freigeschaltet - da machen die Admins meist nicht mit. Weiterhin kommst du damit dann erstmal auch nur auf die 1 Steuerung drauf - bei mehreren Steuerungen scheidet diese Variante also auch aus. Ein Zugriff über Remote-Host auf das CE-System funktioniert über diese Portweiterleitung natürlich auch nicht - da hierfür ein anderer Port verwendet wird.

Beckhoff verwendet für die ADS-Kommunikation den TCP/IP Port 48898 - wenn dieser Port auf die IP deiner Steuerung weitergeleitet wird, dann solltest du eigentlich über die feste IP des "Firmengateways" auf deine Steuerung drauf kommen.

Wenn du jetzt mit deinem Projektierungsrechner eine Verbindung zum Internet hast, dann solltest du zu erst mal versuchen ob du die feste IP des Firmennetzwerks anpingen kannst. Wenn das funktioniert, dann gib halt mal im Beckhoff-Systemmanager bei Route hinzufügen diese IP ein - und schau ob sich dein CX darüber meldet. Wenn das auch klappt und du eine Route hinzufügen konntest, dan kannst du den CX in Twincat als Zielsystem auswählen.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Juni 2011)

> Weiterhin kommst du damit dann erstmal auch nur auf die 1 Steuerung  drauf - bei mehreren Steuerungen scheidet diese Variante also auch aus.



Also mit meinen 3 Wago Steuerungen und einer Fritzbox klappt das ganz gut. Die bekommen dann eben "außergewöhnliche" Ports.


----------



## cas (28 Juni 2011)

ok...
also lasse ich jetz eine Portweiterschaltung einrichten die ungefähr so aussieht:

Im Netztwerk vor Ort:
10.10.2.6:48898  dabei ist 10.10.2.6. die IP meiner CX

Dann lasse ich mir die IP des Server vor Ort geben:
Z.B. 88.99.55.1

Wenn ich dann im Systemmanager die 88.99.55.1:48898 aufrufe, bin ich auf der CX, oder?

MfG CAS


----------



## gloeru (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo CAS

Ich möchte nicht Spielverderber sein, aber sei vorsichtig! Ich hatte mal den Fall (das war aber mit CoDeSys) dass mir während dem Upload die Verbindung abschmierte, und ich mich nicht wiederverbinden konnte!
Die Steuerung war zudem in Stop gegangen und ich ging dann ziemlich zügig zum Wagen und fuhr los...


----------



## cas (3 Juli 2011)

so,

hab jetzt einen PC aif der anderen Seite bekommen und mach alles per remote. Ist sicher, einfach, Passwörter usw. kann man machen.

Eventuell teste ich mal die oben beschriebene Vorgehensweise.

Danke Leute...


MfG CAS


----------

